# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  طفلة معاقة

## علي pt

*أول حاجة الموضوع منقول .. وهو من كتابة أحد أعضاء منتدى ما ............ فليسامحني على نقله*

*ثانيا مادري مكان الموضوع هني عدل لو لازم يروح للمنتدى الأدبي ؟؟؟* 



*طفله معاقه

اي نعم طفله معاقه
وافتخر اني معاقه 
اسجد لربي واصوم
واكتب الشعر بلباقه

اي نعم طفله معاقه

همتي دايم بزود
ما تحطمني الخصوم
حتى لو قالوا ضعيفه
اترك العالم واقوم

كيف انا معاقه واقوم
كم ثقيلة هالحياة
من يساعدني اقوم؟
يمكن امي 
يمكن اختي؟
والا اتوسد عصاة 

شلت نفسي وبخضوع
وانا اتوسد عصاتي
وامتلت عيني دموع
مين يساندني بحياتي

غيرك انتي يا عصاة

ليه وش ذنبي انا ..؟!
من ولدت وهذا حالي 

بين حزني والمنى
كم تعيسه هالليالي 

حتى لو قالوا كسيره 
طفلة معاقة وصغيره
يكفي لربي اصلي 

حتى لو من فوق كرسي
المهم عزيت نفسي

وارضي ربي ..في صلاتي
واقرى قرآني ..ونجاتي

اي نعم هو نجاتي 

من همومي 

ومن تعب هذي الحياة

لما اشوف اطفال حولي 

يلعبون ويمرحون 

هذي تركض ..وهذي تقفز 

وهذي بالمرجيحه تلعب

وانا اتعب

اي نعم ابكي واتعب

ليه ربي اختارني

بين هالاطفال ذولا

صحت يمه

ليه انا وضعي كذا ..قالت يابنيتي قدر 

هذا قدر..لا تسألين

وانكتب لك بالجبين 

من حكم رب العباد 

اشكريه 



والعوض يابنت جايك 



والله ما يخذل احد

لا ابتلى مؤمن يحبه 



يابعد كل السعد 

يابعد كل السعد



لا يهزك ثقل همك
توك صغيره ياقلبي
اذكري ربك وانا امك 

يا ضوا عيني بدربي


يا الغلا منتي معاقه

انتي نور المجتمع
انتي كنزِ للصداقه
يا سنا لولو لمـع

الإعاقه بالعقل 

فكر ناقص ما اكتمل
والا حالتك البسيطه
ماتعيقك بالعمل



يالله قومي وارسمي
عالسماء لوحة امل
وارسمي حلم الطفوله
واكتبي احلى الجمل
*
*
*

اي نعم طفله معاقه
وافتخر اني معاقه 
اسجد لربي واصوم
واكتب الشعر بلباقه

اي نعم طفله معاقه

انا طفلة عجزت امشي على الاقدام//اجاري حالتي وحدي وقليل اللي يواسوني

انا طفله اعيش الحزن والاوهــام//رضيّه بقدره الخالق..معاقه لاتنادوني

انا طفله وصحيح اني بليا اقدام//ولكن خادمه نفسي ولا ابيكم تَخَدْموني

انام الليل واهنابه مع الاحلام//طليقه امشي لحالي..على الله لا تصحوني

والى مني ذكرت الواقع المنضام//رفعت اليد للوالي..وسال الدمع بعيوني*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


*الإعاقه ليست جسد معاق ولكن الإعاقة عجز الإنسان على مواصلة الحياة .هناك من هم فاشلون بمستقبلهم وحياتهم  ودينهم وهم ليسوا معاقين*

_كل الأحترام والتقدير لهؤلاء المبدعين_ 


_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_

_ورحم الله والديك_ 






*إن الإعاقة إعاقة العقل عن التفكير واعاقة الذات على أن تكون موجوده*

----------


## فرح

المعاق ليس بالكلام اوالبصر انما المعاق  
من يعيش عاله على غيره 
ومن يفقد عقله ..بدون تفكير ويتصرف تصرفات 
لاتوحي بانه انسان فاهم ،،
اخوووي عــــلي pt
سلمت يدينك ع النقل الراائع 
ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جهووودك الطيبه 
ننتظر جديدك بشوووق 
فلاتبخل به علينا  :embarrest:  :cool: 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاركه جدا رائعه 
وتسلم على النقل اخوي 
والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## نبراس،،،

اشعر بالحزن عندما اقراء عن المعاقين 
وبالخصوص اذا كانت الكتابه بيدهم 
يكتبون ما يشعرون به من الم 
ومن قسوت معاملة الناس
لهم كل الشكر لك اخي
العزير على هذا الطرح

----------


## علي pt

أم الحلوين ..
فرح ..
عفاف الهدى ..
قمي ..

لكم كل الشكر على التواجد الرائع والردود الجميلة ..

إن شاء الله مانحرم بشرف طرح مواضيع بهذا المنتدى ..

الأقل / علي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*كلمات معبرة مؤثرة على لسان المعااق ..*
*اثرت في قلبي كلمات الطفلة التي ليس لها من ذنب ..*
*سوى ابتلاء من رب العباد ..*
*الله يتلطف بهم ويعينهم ..*
*والله يديم الصحه علينا ولايغير حالنا ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه ع الطرح الراائع..*
*اخوي علي لاحرمنا من جديدك..*
*دمت بخير..*
*تحياااتي ..*

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورة أختي شذى الزهراء على التواجد الجميل ..*



*الله لا يحرمنا منكم ..*

----------

